# Lentil based feed



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Is there any reason not to feed goats lentils? I have found a source of lentil based (with a little barley) animal feed. My goats seem to really enjoy it. Is there any reason not to feed this. It is costing me $.07 per pound and is available in a nearly endless supply. Plus it is organic. So I would really like to use this as my primary feed. 

Any experiences? I can't find anything about this online.
Liz


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

You know, this sounds a lot like what I was trying to find to feed my critters. Might there be a source local to me that I haven't thought of?


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

Aren't you in Washington? I am in Idaho and I get this feed in Rathdrum, Idaho. $.07 a pound is such a good deal. By the way, I love the doe that you are selling. Oh how I wish, I had money for her!


----------



## lynpea (Feb 11, 2003)

Can you tell us what the protein content is and what the ingredients are? Mine is costing e .34 a lb and it's killing us!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

yes, do tell us your source!! I've heard of feeding peas I don't think lentils would be much different. http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/livestoc/as1224w.htm
maybe so though I just looked up lentils have 26% protien. hmmm


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's lentils, all you ever want to know on what's in them:

http://www.saskpulse.com/media/pdfs/composition-lentil.pdf

7 cents a pound? I'd feed them! I thought I was doing good at 10 cents with cottonseed.

They have plenty of protein, even for lactating rebred does.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Are the lentils processed in any way before being fed? Would I need to soak them or something , first??? I'm in the middle of 'lentil country'...so this info is good to know!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is that all you will feed them or would they need something more? Besides like minerals? I too wonder are you soaking them or feeding them dry?


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

I have been feeding them dry, with a small handful of oats mixed in on occasion just for variety. Lentils do not "swell" like beans, so I assumed it would be fine. I measured some dry and then some soaked in water. The difference was so small as to almost not be noticed. The goats do like them "soaked" too, but I figure that they would spoil if not eatan quickly. They actually "swelled" less than the corn or oats that I soaked for comparison.

These are located in Rathdrum, Idaho (about 30 minutes from Spokane, WA) I am happy to put people in touch with the guy I buy from. You do have to load yourself, but the price is so good it is worth it.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Oh-Cool!
Are these from one of the adds in the Nickel's Worth?
I'm in Boundary County, and can go score, too.
I've feed the pea pellets to the horses when I couldn't find alfalfa. Peas and lentils are great nutritionaly. They are about par with alfalfa for TDN.
Do post the link, or phone #.


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, I did get the add from the Nickels worth. The feed is primarily lentils, but my goats are eating it fine, coats never looked better. The nice gentleman that sells this has a very hard time hearing, so call on your best phone! (I had trouble with my cell, home phone seemed to work better) Also take your own containers to load in. I get a large rubbermaid tub at a time for $5. Since I am only feeding 4 Nigerian drawfs this lasts me a long time. A five gallon bucket is approximately 35 pounds worth. He has plenty and will not run out before spring.

PS. This stuff is a great instead of sand in a kids sandbox! Just incase you wondered. Ducks will eat it too.
Here is the add
MIXED GROUND GRAIN, high protein, good for all livestock, 7Â¢ lb. 208-687-0690 


Here is another add with good prices for several types of feed.
GRAIN PELLETS. HIGH energy, farm direct, good for all livestock, bulk price 12Â¢/ lb; Alfalfa pellets, 12Â¢/ lb.; Hog grower 18Â¢/ lb; chicken layer, 18Â¢/ lb. goat chow 16Â¢ per lb. Call for information. 208-687-0099 or 208-691-6676


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

I do have a mineral block and loose minerals available. Lots of grass/alfalfa hay and good forage foods. Ours also get fresh vegetable scraps and bread on occasion.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

As an aside tip---I've started giving the milk goat hog grower pellets, 16% protein for $13.25 for 80#. Her milk production has immediately increased after even her first feeding of them.
Hog grower pellets are wheat, barley, oats, corn, soy, minerals, pig vitamins, in small pellets. They weigh very heavy, too, in the volume of the coffee can.

I have a plethora of saved feed bags, I'll go fill the stocktrailer with lentil grain from this Rathdrum guy.


----------



## HoofHenHoney FGarm (Jul 25, 2017)

I believe I know the guy you are referring to; you have to shovel off the floor, & it's very dusty.
There's another local guy, Dan, that sells 110 lbs lentils, bagged, for $10. I'd like to converse more with others who have successfully fed peas / lentils to pregnant / lactating / kid Nigerian Dwarfs!
Thanks-
Russ
www.inwPrep.com


----------

